# How can I tell if my Wireless card is about to die?



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm having some (intermittent) trouble connecting to the internet with my laptop which runs wirelessly. Even if the internet is working properly, (as proven by the fact that my old PC desktop is still connected) sometimes my laptop won't connect. My airport icon in the top right corner of my screen may show full connectivity, but neither FF3 nor Safari will connect. I've tried this:

System Preferences-->Network-->Location: Airport, Show: System Status-->Assist Me-->Diagnostics = That runs the scan, tells me that "it appears to be connected, but may be a problem with the internet service" or something along those lines (even if the desktop is connected just fine)..._right now_ it's working, so I can't remember the EXACT phrasiology, but it's very similar to that, and the lights which were green before the scan turn to red. I want to figure out what I need to do, so that it doesn't suddenly decide it doesn't want to work in the middle of something important.

I'm becoming concerned that my airport card is about ready to bite the dust, but I'm pretty much hardware illiterate, so I might be way off base. If you have any ideas/input, I'd love to hear it! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Farmgirl22 ....

Have you installed any new wireless devices around your house lately? I had a similar problem with my iMac when I installed wireless cameras a few years ago.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

No, the last wireless device I "installed" was the router/modem. In fact, that's the ONLY wireless device we have.  (I know, we're "uncool" like that. ) Our cellphones _may_ have bluetooth, but we've never activated it, so I don't see how that would interfere.


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

it may be a mac virus? 

i know, i know, "Macs don't get viruses", but the truth is, they do  it could be that, and if it's not it may either be a driver issue, virus, trojan, etc, or a power issue?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Farmgirl22 try these tips first:

Top 10 Troubleshooting Tips

1) Make Sure That AirPort is On 

If you can't make a connection, open Internet Connect in the Applications folder, click AirPort, and make sure that the dialog shows that AirPort is on. If it's off, click Turn AirPort On. Alternatively, if you've opted to display the AirPort menu in your menu bar, click the AirPort menu icon and be sure that AirPort: On is displayed in the menu. If not, choose Turn AirPort On.

2) Check Your Physical Location 

Being free from wires doesn't mean that you can go anywhere and still get a connection. The maximum theoretical range of a wireless network is 150 feet, but range can vary based on your environment. If your connection seems spotty, make sure that there are no metal objects in the path between your computer and your base station or wireless access point. Try moving closer to your base station. Be aware that certain electrical items such as power lines, railroad tracks, and power stations, can cause communication interferenceand try to avoid life situations that have you working behind concrete barriers or bullet-proof glass, both of which can impede your reception.

3) Check Your Access Privileges 

If you enabled encryption on your network, make sure that you set up your base station or router properly, consult the documentation that came with your product, and that you're using the correct settings and password. If you're trying to connect to a wireless network that you didn't set up and are having difficulty, the network may require a password to access it, it will ask for one if required. If you're joining a closed network, a network with its name hidden, make sure that you've entered the network name and password correctly. If the network is secured by access control, make sure that your MAC address is registered with the network administratorconsult the network administrator for assistance.

4) Make Sure That the AirPort Port Is On 

If you can't make a connection, make sure that your computer's AirPort port is active. From the Apple menu, choose System Preferences, then click Network. From the Show pop-up menu, choose Network Port Configurations (or Active Network Ports) and make sure that the AirPort checkbox is selected.

5) Restart Your Base Station or Wireless Router 
Try restarting your base station or router by turning it off, waiting a few seconds, and then turning it back on. Or unplug the power cord, wait a few seconds, and then plug the cord back in. Then try connecting again.

6) Make Sure That Your AirPort Card Is Installed Correctly 

If you installed an AirPort card into your computer but don't see AirPort in the Network pane of System Preferences or in Internet Connect, you may not have installed it properly, although this doesn't apply to computers that came with AirPort preinstalled. See the installation instructions that came with your card. To verify that your computer recognizes the card, choose About This Mac from the Apple menu and then click More Info to open System Profiler. You should see AirPort Card listed in the Contents list, either under Hardware or Network. If you don't, shut down your computer and reinstall the card. If that doesn't work, try installing another card.

7) Check for Other 2.4 GHz or 5.0 Ghz Electronics (you already kind of did this one)

If your wireless connection is intermittent, for example it works but may sometimes drop out, make sure that you're not using other devices that use the same 2.4 or 5.0 GHz frequency ranges as AirPort technology. 2.4 GHz cordless phones, baby monitors, microwave ovens, Bluetooth devices, and even some digital cameras can interrupt your connection, decrease performance, or decrease your AirPort signal range. Avoid using these types of devices when you need a continuous connection, such as when you're downloading large files. If you can, place your computer and yourself somewhere with less interference.

8) Check for Firmware Updates 

Check the manufacturer's website for your base station or wireless router to see if there are any firmware updates available for your model. If so, download and install the software and try connecting again.

9) Verify That Your ISP is Working 

If your Internet Service Provider's (ISP) servers are down, you won't be able to connect to the Internet. Make sure that this isn't the actual problemopen a web browser on any computer that's directly connected (by wire) to a modem or network and make sure that you can connect. If not, wait for your service to be restored.

10) Restart Your Computer 

Sometimes a simple restart can clear up issues. From the Apple menu, choose Restart and restart your computer. Once it's finished starting up, try connecting to the network again.

If the tips above don't solve your problem, then I suggest running the Apple Hardware Test using the original disks that came with the computer. It will test for the presence of an AirPort card and whether it is functioning properly (although will not test anything with the antenna or reception).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yankee Rose said:


> Farmgirl22 try these tips first:
> 
> Top 10 Troubleshooting Tips
> 
> ...


Only a few on your list really struck me as potential issues.

Restarting the router does occasionally fix the problem, but often the router is obviously working, since my (wired via ethernet) desktop is still able to connect to the internet. That's why I was suspecting something wrong with my wireless card.

I've never uninstalled/reinstalled my AirPort card, and have had no trouble in the past. Is this something that can just work it's way loose over time? 

I'd check for firmware updates, but I don't know how to do that with this particular router, should I call my cellphone provider (who also provides the router) to find this information? Also, there isn't any software for the router installed on this computer, do I need to install it? (Airport detected the router automatically, so I never installed the software--not positive it would install on my Mac anyway, though it IS installed on my PC).

How do I run the hardware test?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again!

What make/model is the router?

Do you live in a close knit type neighborhood where a neighbor's device might be interfering? (Just a thought.)

If memory serves me correct, you have a MBP right? Here is the latest Apple support document on the AHT.

I still tend to think it is either interference or an issue with the router. Let us know what the test finds!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

The brand is Axesstel and the model number _might be_ MV400. Once in a _great_ while I can pick up on one of the neighbor's connections, however, it's very seldom, most of the time it doesn't show up on my drop down list of providers. I've also never noticed it coinciding with a loss of service on my laptop.

I'll check out that link you sent in the morning, and run a test then too.

Thank you for being patient, I really am stumped (and annoyed) by this.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is there another way to test this? I've turned my house upside down trying to find the disks, but I'm not finding them.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Farmgirl22 - you do need the install disc to run the AHT. Hope they turn up!


----------

